# What temp ..



## Dallas (Oct 30, 2006)

Is there a concenus on the perfect temp. or temp. range to keep your wine stored at?


----------



## smurfe (Nov 20, 2006)

57-60 degrees F and 40% humidity pop to mind for perfect cellar conditions but I am not 100% sure. I would have to look up what the consensus is. I think it is more important to keep constant temps for the conditions you have. I try to keep my dining room area where my wine is stored around a constant 68 degrees.

Smurfe


----------



## Caplan (Nov 20, 2006)

smurfe said:


> 57-60 degrees F and 40% humidity pop to mind for perfect cellar conditions but I am not 100% sure. I would have to look up what the consensus is. I think it is more important to keep constant temps for the conditions you have. I try to keep my dining room area where my wine is stored around a constant 68 degrees.
> 
> Smurfe


The temp range you quoted is about perfect - most people say slightly higher humidity - 50% plus. I haven't the space or money to dedicate an decent sized area of my house to those kind of conditions so also keep mine stored at roughly 67 deg AND in the dark - An important point to avoid UV damage to wine.


----------



## FentonCellars (Nov 28, 2006)

I have my cellar at 50 degrees and unknown humidity. Does anyone suggest any sort of temp/humidity unit? I found some good ones online for $25-45. My local radio shack had some nice indoor/outdoor temp/humidity tools with remote sensors, but sold out for xmas.

Do people use any old cheap tools or is there a specific kind/brand to use?


----------



## madrean (Jul 2, 2007)

i've been tossing around the idea of getting a portable AC unit from home depot. the one i've been looking at runs about $400 and is rated for around 8-10,000 BTUs. i'm planning on sticking it in the laundry room as i'd be able to tie the drain into the washing machine drain and the exhaust with the dryer exhaust.

please keep in mind that i live in victoria, tx and it's damn hot here. there's no way i can afford to run the AC all day at 80 degrees much less 68!!!

i figure i can see how it goes having the portable AC unit in the laundry room. otherwise, i figure there's no way i can homebrew wine or beer due to the high temp AND constant temp fluctuations.

i've got a $130 box of estate selection waiting to be fermented...

any comments?

thanks


----------



## FentonCellars (Nov 27, 2007)

After the build of my home theater room with heat, the basement is now at a toasty 65 degrees in the winter and about 60-65 in the summer. I did buy a $9 meter and my humidity is consistently at 47% (with a dehumidifier going 24/7).

Sounds like I found a winner!


----------



## Bob (Oct 30, 2008)

Was curious about the ideal humidity for storing wine.. 70% figure popped up quite a bit. Where I plan on storing my wine the humidity range is 32 to 37. If I understand it correctly, the reason for the higher humidity is to keep the cork from drying out. would that problem be solved if I would finish off the wine bottle with melted colored wax?  Temp not a problem.. can keep that at 65 all year, and no light.


----------



## Wine Maker (Nov 7, 2008)

If you can't control the humidity or don't want to try, try using synthetic corks as they will not dry out. I have wine in my basement that I bottled with synthetic corks 4 years ago and they are fine. For full disclosure, I do have a dehumidifier in my wine room but only have it on a setting that runs when we have wet weather to prevent mold growth.


----------



## oldwino (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a 6,000 BTU AC for a 7 by 12 wine room for $150 from Walmart. Our temps get into the 100s and it works great. It is a fermenting room not a storage room and I keep the temp at 68. I found it cheaper to buy a 650 bottle storage cooler for storing wine. Keeps it at 59 degrees.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2008)

Humidity should be around 65-70%. If you are in a very hot zone just try to keep the temp stable if you cant keep them around 55*. Stable is more important. Synthetic corks are a good alternative to those with low or high humidity but beware that hand corkers dont work well or at all with these corks and even the Portuguese floor corker doesnt work well as it will sometimes leave craeses in them due to the plastic iris that has some trouble squeezing the harder corks. The wax will due the same thing as the synthetic corks but is much more work. I would bulk age your wine if using any of these 2 options as using those 2 methods will not let your wine breath at all so your wine may not mature afyer bottling much.


----------



## oldwino (Dec 14, 2008)

In 1973 I bought an Everedy bench corker for $17 (they are out of business now) and with 35 years of service it is still doing an awesome job. Looks like it is going to outlast me. I have been putting corks in the same way for 35 years. I soak #9 corks in 90 degree meta bisulphate water and put them in wet. Never had one leak YET. Guess there is always a first time. I immediately turn them upside down for 2 days, label and put them in the vinotemp box. I don't think the large vinotemp boxes are temp adjustable. They are set for 59 degrees.


----------



## wingnutooa (Dec 30, 2008)

*Wade E*

i'm afraid i may be mistaken on a point here. i thought that after the wine was bottled you wanted it to be as air tight as possible. to make it age better.

how does air affect aging?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

Very miniscule amounts of air are really the only way a wine will truly age. Thats why synthetic corks arent greatly recommended for new wine makers as most new wine makers will not let their wine bulk age for any time therefore sealing a immature wine. Almost all corks will let a wine breathe, but temp fluctuations will make a wine age too fast therby cutting down its shelf life. Wineries typiacally age their wines for 2 or more years so synthetics are fine but I wouldnt use 1 on any wine under that time frame. Synthtic corks dont work well either unless you have an Italian floor corker or better.


----------



## wingnutooa (Dec 30, 2008)

so if i was to do a "final" racking and let it age for another year or two before bottling, i should be safe with corking and waxing it.

the temp fluctuations aging wine too quickly, does this apply to wine thats already airtight? IE: synthetic cork or waxed?

or is this only during the aging process and for wines that are corked without wax.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

It will effect a sealed wine also but nowhere near the extreme of a breathable wine. after 1 year of bulk aging you should be just fine.


----------



## bstnh1 (Dec 12, 2012)

I was under the impression that synthetic corks were only good for wine which is to be stored for 12 - 18 months????


----------

